# What do you guys do at home?



## short circuit (Sep 19, 2016)

What are some SP activities to do at home?

I generally workout, listen to music, sketch, play guitar, watch TV, go on online forums, video games (if you play video games what ones do you play I need suggestions), and sleep.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

"Nothing". -> eat, sleep, internet, gaming(1), workout, running, reading, procrastinating, shopping, tinker, tinkering, poke stuff with tools, tinker, messing with stuff.

Nothing. I have no life.

1 = World of Tanks, Civilazation 6, Hearts of Iron 2 Darkest Hour. When Steam summer-sale is on I'm looking for GTA5, Hearts of Iron 4, latest Doom.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

pwowq said:


> When Steam summer-sale is on


lol noob XD

#PiracyMasterRace


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> lol noob XD
> 
> #PiracyMasterRace


#poor_thing;(


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Sleep and naps.


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

I play guitar, ukulele, or piano, read, listen to music, watch YouTube, scroll through social media, or just sleep. If I'm in a depressive episode tho I'll pretty much only lay in bed and listen to music for hours on end.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

I watch a lot of gaming videos; see whats happening with esports. Especially Optic gaming. I don't watch the young guys though, just the founders team game plays. They're great guys and I like their dynamic. They're called Old Men Of Optic (OMoO).

Try find a good song to enjoy. That one's tough.

Then I get some updates on what's happening with UFC. Cormier is fighting Jones this day next month, and I'm rooting for Cormier.

Sometimes I think about learning about some really interesting stuff like Chaos Theory. I might watch some Neil DeGrasse Tyson videos. He's a scientist/astrophysicist and explains things fantastically.

Then I might play guitar for a while, feed my fish. Probably think about going for a run, or going to bed early, and running in the morning. Then I listen to OMoO vids falling asleep like a radio.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Mostly I just listen to music or do something online.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

play guitar, play with my dog. kick the soccer ball around outside and practice; skateboard. I'm currently doing a lot of stuff for school, so yesterday when I was feeling burned out from studying I sat on the porch and ate an ice cream cone. when I'm feelin mellow I listen to music or watch something interesting on Netflix. drink coffee.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Skateboarding, listening to music, watching Youtube, reading and napping.


----------



## Elena13 (Jun 7, 2017)

Watching YouTube or TV shows, listening to music or reading. 
It doesn't mather what I do, I always forget the time and suddenly I realise that it is 4am.


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli (Jul 28, 2016)

Generally just scratch my balls, pick my nose, fart a lot and masturbate. But I also read a lot of news, research random topics of interest, play guitar and scrabble, pet my cats, and organize/get rid of shit I don't use anymore. 

I am not a Netflix/Hulu addict at all, GOT is the only show I follow right now and I haven't even finished last season.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I masturbate


----------



## overlordofpizza (Jun 15, 2015)

Play my guitar and bass, sing, draw, play video games, torment my cat, wish I were somewhere else, sleep.


----------



## Ky0shi (Jul 29, 2017)

Play video games, watch anime, read, look up whatever thing I am curious about, look at funny memes, look up vocab words that I heard or said to make sure that I correctly defined or used them correctly, mindlessly wander through my house when I am thinking of something in my head but can't remember why I got up from my couch.


----------



## ElusiveFeather (Dec 29, 2016)

Ky0shi said:


> look up whatever thing I am curious about, look at funny memes, look up vocab words that I heard or said to make sure that I correctly defined or used them correctly, mindlessly wander through my house when I am thinking of something in my head but can't remember why I got up from my couch.


Yesssssssss! XD

Based off the past week:

Walk
paint
Video games or solitaire etc on the computer
Chill outside with my pets
Family tree
Youtube
Read
clean 
watch documentaries
Read webtoons
Daydream 
Puzzle section of the newspaper
Look for cheap flights abroad (I usually fail at this)


Pretty boring and standard XD


----------

